# Feeding cost per month



## DianaM

This may be a fun comparison. I know we've had threads about how much per month people were paying for raw but I'm not sure if we have one thread that compares monthly feeding costs for raw and kibble dogs. There is no need to post brands unless you want.  For all intents and purposes, let's include homecooking with raw.

How much is your dog food bill per month?

1) Number of dogs
2) Ages/weights
3) Kibble or Raw?
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
4) Total cost per month

Estimates are perfectly acceptable!


----------



## DianaM

1) Number of dogs
One
2) Ages/weights
~6 y/o, ~45-50 lbs
3) Kibble or Raw?
Raw!
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
Good question. I need to figure this out.
4) Total cost per month
According to my budget spreadsheet, my first good month estimate was about $40-$45. 

I feel I could go cheaper but I pay the "convenience tax."


----------



## Courtney

1) Number of dogs - 1
2) Ages/weights - 2yrs & 72 pounds (male)
3) Kibble or Raw?

When I fed kibble only we fed Acana $50.00 for a 30 pound bag lasted about 5-6 weeks. Now I feed mainly Bravo premade raw est cost because it varies from protein sources $160. / $170. per month. He's fed about 2 pounds per day. Big difference in price but worth it to me.


----------



## GrammaD

1) 2 dogs
2) almost 4 mo (32lbs) and 2yo (58lbs)
3) kibble (Fromm) and canned (also Fromm)
4) right now 1 bag kibble and 1 case canned but will probably end up being 1 1/2 when both are adults
5) $100 per month for a general estimate

p.s I miss the low cost of 4Health and Diamond Naturals  I wish I felt I could trust their products but the trickle out style of recall and shut down and general information makes me think they are more interested in CTA than the animals that eat their products.


----------



## gsdraven

1) 3 dogs (on average, give or take fosters or sharing food with friends)
2) 4 yrs old - 78lbs, 2 yrs old - 68lbs, 1 yr old - 65 lbs
3) Kibble - Life's Abundance
4) I order 2 40lb bags every 6 weeks.
5) $146.33 delivered to my door.


----------



## Emoore

1) 2 dogs
2) 10 years and 16 months. They're both right around 75-80lb but the 16 month old is a lot more active than the 10-year old!
3) kibble, with a raw chicken leg quarter thrown in several times per week to replace a kibble meal
4) When I was feeding just kibble, I was going through 70-80lb of kibble a month between teh two dogs. Now that I'm doing a combo the kibble lasts longer.
5) About $80 per month. The Precise Foundation that Rocky eats is $40 for a 40lb bag; the Victor Athlete that Kopper eats is $35 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

1) Number of dogs
1

2) Ages/weights
6 1/2/ 70 lbs

3) Kibble or Raw?
grain-free kibble and premade raw

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?
About 10 lbs/month

5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
About 15 lbs/month

4) Total cost per month
Approx $55

I finally have an extra freezer so I'm dying to go all raw (premade with some RMBs here and there), which would be about $85/month.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

How much is your dog food bill per month?

1) Number of dogs : 2
2) Ages/weights : 1yr 3m-65lbs and 2yr 3m-76lbs
3) Kibble or Raw? Kibble 
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? 70lbs (a little over 2 bags /month)
5) Total cost per month? $110 for food, and some seasons we add certain supplements. It can get up to $140+ with that.


----------



## Shade

1) Number of dogs - Two

2) Ages/weights - 12 weeks and approx 16 lbs, 1.5 years old and 11 lbs


3) Kibble or Raw? Kibble - Authority, both wet and dry

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?
one large puppy food bag will probably last 6 weeks by my estimate, one small mini chunks bag lasts two months

5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
n/a

4) Total cost per month? Approx $30


----------



## kbella999

1) Number of dogs
2

2) Ages/weights
7 years- 72lbs, 2 years 69lbs

3) Kibble or Raw?
Raw
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
about 90lbs of food

4) Total cost per month
about $90


----------



## TimberGSD2

1) Number of dogs
3 

2) Ages/weights
11.5yrs/70#, 4yrs/18#, 10weeks/16#

3) Kibble or Raw?
Raw

5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
Aprox: 100-110# a month

4) Total cost per month
$100-$125 a month depending on the protein sources used and if I have it ground.


----------



## Lmilr

1) Number of dogs - 1

2) Ages/weights - 1.5 years old - 78 lbs

3) Kibble or Raw? - Kibble

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? - just over 1 bag per month

6) Total cost per month - ~$60.00


----------



## CeCe

1) 2 dogs
2) 3 yrs and 13 months. 65 and 60 lbs. Both females.
3) kibble (kirkland)
4) 40 lb bag lasts a little over a month between the two of them
5) about $30 a month


----------



## Liesje

1) Number of dogs: *3*
2) Ages/weights: *20 mos/70lbs, 3.5yrs/71lbs, 5yrs/65lbs*
3) Kibble or Raw?* kibble, occasional raw*
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? *a little less than two 30# bags per month*
5) Total cost per month? *raw is free, kibble is $48/bag so about $100*


----------



## Heidigsd

1) Number of dogs: 1
2) Ages/weights: 2.5 yrs/59lbs
3) Kibble or Raw? Home cooked
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month? I cook her meat but I go through about 80 lbs of pork tenderloin a month. She also gets Quinoa and Banana.
4) Total cost per month: On average I spend $350 and that includes her supplements to balance her diet.


----------



## marshies

1) Number of dogs - 1

2) Ages/weights - 8 months old, ~50 lbs.

3) Kibble or Raw? - Kibble

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? - I feed under the recommended amount. By calculations, I feed 2.5 cups a day so a 13.5 Kg bag would last me 45 days. 

6) Total cost per month -~50. A bag is 83 after tax.


----------



## Caledon

1) Number of dogs - 1

2) Ages/weights - almost 4 years/77 lbs
3) Kibble or Raw? - Kibble

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? - 1 30lb bag of Origin fish a month roughly 
6) Total cost per month - Since every 12th bag is free the cost works out to about $70/month plus taxes


----------



## Lilie

1) Number of dogs
4 dogs

2) Ages/weights
12yrs 50lbs.
6 yrs 9lbs
2.5 yrs 95lbs
.4 mnths 15lbs

3) Kibble or Raw?
Kibble 2x a day
Raw in the A.M. for the GSD

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?
Diamond Naturals - 3) 40lb bags (aprox)

5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
30 pieces of chicken leg quarters

4) Total cost per month
Aprox. $160.00

Estimates are perfectly acceptable![/QUOTE]

The kibble is an estimate. I use the Kibble for (tracking) training treats as well.


----------



## NancyJ

How much is your dog food bill per month?
Good topic

1) Number of dogs TWO
2) Ages/weights 8.5 @ 75lbs, 9 months at 70lbs
3) Kibble or Raw? Kibble @ approx $50/30lbs
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? 75lbs (2.5 30lb bags)
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
4) Total cost per month $125


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

1) Number of dogs 1
2) Ages/weights 3 years old; 70lbs
3) Kibble or Raw? Kibble (TOTW)
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? I think one 30lb bag lasts me about two months, so about 15lbs a month I guess?
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
4) Total cost per month a 30lb bag costs me about $45, so about $22.50 a month, give or take.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

*1) Number of dogs* 2

*2) Ages/weights* 14 years, 14lb and 1 year, 11lb

*3) Kibble or Raw?* Both + Canned

*4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?* Roughly 3.87lb of kibble per month.....Yes I actually did the math on that instead of guessing. xDD Of course, this varies since I switch up brands and formulas with each new bag of food so that is only the current amount but I've never used more than 4lb in 1 month with my two.

*5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?* About 5lb a month

*6) Amount of canned foods per month:* 10ish

*7) Total cost per month* Couple cents over $20 a month between both dogs. As with the food change, the price can change as well so that is only the current expense. Some foods can get me to about $25 a month between my two. - Most of the price comes from the canned food and RAW. Sometimes I get RAW free though so I can get to about $15 a month.

Adding in a new German Shepherd within the next couple weeks, can't wait!!!  Will probably go back to a $40-$50ish average again like I had with Chance. Lol!


----------



## llombardo

1) Number of dogs - 3

2) Ages/weights -7yrs/51 lbs, 2 yrs/78 lbs, 7 months/55 lbs

3) Kibble or Raw? - Kibble(Two different kinds for now-adult/puppy)

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? Adult 1 bag a month and puppy about 1 bag every 2 months

6) Total cost per month - $67.50


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

LOL, I never thought about it. I feed high grade kibble, then spend as "much as I can afford" at the butcher shop, which include beef heart, Angus hot dogs, extra lean hamburger and their own pet food mixture. I also cut up cheap roasts for him which I get at Costco. All of this depends how fat the wallet is. 
Now I don't get him wheat, corn, grains, potatoes, lard, fat, by products or any other non meat items.
I would guess well over a 100 bucks a month for one dog.


----------



## vicky2200

1) Number of dogs
four
2) Ages/weights
8 yo-130lb Male
4 yo-78lb Female
3 yo- 46lb Female
6.5 month- 8lb Male
3) Kibble or Raw?
Kibble
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?
We buy three kinds of food. As an estimate, we go through 70lbs a month.
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
4) Total cost per month
$74

Plus treats


----------



## 4TheDawgies

*1) Number of dogs* 8

*2) Ages/weights* 4 1/2yrs -60lbs, 4 yrs- 85lbs, 3 1/2 -4yrs- 50lbs, 4 years 60lbs, 2 yrs- 73lbs, 11 mths -68lbs, 7 mths -70lbs, 7mths- 57lbs

*3) Kibble or Raw?* 4 eat completely raw, 1 eats half and half, and 3 puppies eat kibble

*4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?* 
I think we go through about a 30lb bag every 8-9 days


*5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?* 
224lbs a month

*6) Amount of canned foods per month:* 0

*7) Total cost per month* 
$172.80 in kibble 
$20-$40 in raw


----------



## Chris Wild

I actually keep track of these things, so don't have to guess.  

We feed raw, and go through just under 400lbs a month. 

That's for 7 dogs, all GSDs, ranging in ages from 18 months to 13.5 years and ranging in weight from 55lbs to 90lbs. Of course we go through more when we have pregnant bitches and pups.

Our food bill averages $350 per month. That includes basic diet, plus supplements, training treats, regular treats, etc... The food alone, not including the supplements and treats, makes up about $275.


----------



## RubyTuesday

3, all fed raw.
1-~10yrs old 17 lbs (mutt)
1-6 or 7yrs old 52 lbs (Am Bulldog)
1-4yrs old 93+ lbs (GSD)

They eat a total of ~150 lbs/month which costs $150/month.

I supplement with glucosamine chondroitin, omega-3 fish oil, vitamin E, spirulina & krill oil. I don't know what the supplements cost.


----------



## Sunflowers

1) Number of dogs 1
2) Ages/weights 15 weeks/ 32 pounds
3) Kibble or Raw? Raw
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month? 60
4) Total cost per month $150


----------



## SusiQ

2 dogs 
Ages 6 yrs. (90 lbs) and 3 yrs. (154 lbs.)
Kibble, canned homecooked and raw necks and meaty bones plus enzymes and added glucosamine
1 30# bag of Kirkland kibble/month, 25-30 cans of Evangers hand-packed meats, 8 turkey necks, one dozen eggs, 6 raw meaty marrow bones.
150.00/month


----------



## bocron

11 dogs
Aged 18 months to 10.5 years. (8 GSDs, 2 Australian Cattle Dogs, 1 Lancashire Heeler)
Kibble
Instinct Chicken Kibble
Approx $400 per month


----------



## Bear L

1) Number of dogs - 1
2) Ages/weights - 5 months, 38 lbs
3) Kibble or Raw? - raw
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month? - 120 lbs
4) Total cost per month - $200


----------



## Kev

Bear L said:


> 1) Number of dogs - 1
> 2) Ages/weights - 5 months, 38 lbs
> 3) Kibble or Raw? - raw
> 5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month? - 120 lbs
> 4) Total cost per month - $200


 wow, how do you go through 120 lbs/month with 1 dog at 38 lbs


----------



## Bear L

Part of it are big bones, like marrow bones, that she gets with almost every meal (to keep her busy so I can relax). Think my estimate is off, it's probably 1 lb per meal. Because if it's 120 lbs then it'll cost more than $200 since I live in high food cost area where it's hard to get organic/natural meat for less than $2/lb. I shop more for her than myself these days and I'm thankful she's petite. I'll edit my entry again... not good with these estimates.


----------



## Verivus

2 dogs
1 yo & 75 lbs, 3 yo & 14.5 lbs
Raw
Probably go through about 70-90 lbs of food per month, depending on how much I feed Kaiser (anywhere from 2-3 lbs/day). I don't really weigh anything anymore.
I spend anywhere from $35-70/month total on dog food depending on what I pick up.


----------



## DianaM

Bump! My costs will change soon so I'll have an update in a couple weeks.


----------



## LaRen616

1) Number of dogs - 1 Male GSD
2) Ages/weights - 3 years old, 85-90 pounds
3) Kibble or Raw? - Kibble (4 cups of Wellness Super5Mix a day)
4) Total cost per month - $56


----------



## Cheerful1

One male GSD, 6.5 years old, 80 pounds.

2 Cups Royal Canin, one raw hamburger, one can tunafish per day

2-3 marrow bones per week

Daily: 1 each of Vitamin E; Ester-C; Nordic Naturals Fish Oil

Daily: Fruitables and Royal Canin Treats

Estimated monthly cost - $150


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Cheerful1 said:


> One male GSD, 6.5 years old, 80 pounds.
> 
> 2 Cups Royal Canin, one raw hamburger, one can tunafish per day
> 
> 2-3 marrow bones per week
> 
> Daily: 1 each of Vitamin E; Ester-C; Nordic Naturals Fish Oil
> 
> Daily: Fruitables and Royal Canin Treats
> 
> Estimated monthly cost - $150


Tunafish is very high in mercury and isn't good to feed. If you would like to feed canned fish, mackeral or salmon are better choices.


----------



## Madjukes

For the people who feed raw, how do you keep your costs down? Generally I never see anything on sale lower than $1.50 a lb.


----------



## Theo241

1) Number of dogs
3

2) Ages/weights
10 yrs, 17 months, 17 months, 55, 70, and 100lbs

3) Kibble or Raw?
Raw

5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
75lbs of premade

4) Total cost per month
150$, not including supplements, treats, or bones


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

LaRen616 said:


> 1) Number of dogs - 1 Male GSD
> 2) Ages/weights - 3 years old, 85-90 pounds
> 3) Kibble or Raw? - Kibble (4 cups of Wellness Super5Mix a day)
> 4) Total cost per month - $56



I thought you had two pups?

-I shall be updating this once I buy a normal sized bag of the new food I switched too. Should be about the same I would imagine, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## LaRen616

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I thought you had two pups?
> 
> -I shall be updating this once I buy a normal sized bag of the new food I switched too. Should be about the same I would imagine, but we'll see I guess.


Nope, just one.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Great topic!

1) Number of dogs 

1

2) Ages/weights

16 months, 87 lbs.

3) Kibble or Raw?

Raw

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?

5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
62 lbs

4) Total cost per month
150.00

150 is what I spend a month on raw for my dog and 1 elderly cat. That doesn't include supplements.


----------



## wyoung2153

*1) Number of dogs: *One
*2) Ages/weights: *2.5 Years and 95 lbs* 
3) Kibble or Raw?: *Kibble, Blue Buffalo Wilderness: Duck Formula
*4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?: *25 lb bag twice a month roughly. One bag gets me a little over 2 weeks.
*5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
6) Total cost per month: *$110


----------



## DianaM

Updated!

*1) Number of dogs: *One
*2) Ages/weights: *5-6 y/o, 50 lbs
*3) Kibble or Raw?: *Raw
*4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?: *N/A
*5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month? 45-47 lbs
6) Total cost per month: *$45-ish including ziploc bags, gas, tolls.

I've just done a bulk raw order (omg that was a LOT of work) and I believe I have around 10 weeks of food at around $1.30 per day. Made out with chicken quarters, beef heart, pork neck, and miscellaneous pork organs and blood for $0.88/lb. Yes, my cost will probably go up because I plan to throw in other sources as I find them. However, I am not sure the sunstroke I got working all day in the heat is worth the savings. Dang dog better be happy!!! 

No, I have not yet counted the $280 plunked down for a new freezer.


----------



## Nikitta

1) Number of dogs- 2
2) Ages/weights- Jasira, 1 year old, last vet visit 61 lbs, Xerxes, 4 months old if I remeber right 32lbs
3) Kibble or Raw? Kibble ( Natural Balance Ultra for both )with stuff added-cottage cheese, yogurt, some egg, some meat, Nuvet vitamin tablet
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? hm about 1 and a half bags
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month? n/a
4) Total cost per month- I don't keep track of the added stuff but the kibble is around $55 for a 30 lb bag. so probably $75 a month


----------



## Wolfgeist

DianaM said:


> 1) Number of dogs
> 2) Ages/weights
> 3) Kibble or Raw?
> 4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?
> 5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?
> 4) Total cost per month


1) One.
2) 14 months, 82lbs.
3) Raw.
5) He gets approximately 2 and a half lbs a day. (closer to 3lbs, actually.)
6) Not certain... I spend $100 for 2 and a half to 3 months, so... approximately $35 a month.


----------



## Wolfgeist

LaRen616 said:


> Nope, just one.


I could have sworn you had one named Malice?


----------



## Kev

Wild Wolf said:


> I could have sworn you had one named Malice?


I thought so too.


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom

1) Number of dogs: One
2) Ages/weights: Almost 5 months/35 lbs
3) Kibble or Raw?: Kibble and raw (Kibble Blue Buffalo Wilderness, but switching to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck Dog Food with our next bag. I do frozen raw Stewart's Buffalo. I alternate the frozen and putting a couple of spoonfuls of Blue Family Favorite and Blue's Stew, which my kids call Blue's Clues)
4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?: 2-ish 11 lb bags and 10-ish cans
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month? 3 lbs
6) Total cost per month: $85


----------



## argo daisynina dvora

Number of dogs: 5
Age/ weight: 9 yrs/ 65#, 7 years/ 55#, 4 years/ 5#, 9 mths/70#, 9 mths/60#
Blue wilderness chicken and Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw
Blue at about 2.5 large bags and Honest Kitchen three 10# boxes
About 300 or so


----------



## WaterBound

1)3 Healthy Dogs
2)2-1yr3mos GSD-M~Lean 79.7lbs-F~Lean 69lbs
1-8 month AST-M~Lean 63lbs
3)Kibble Blue Buffalo @$60/30lb bag-4 bags/month=120lbs/$240 with occasional rotisserie chicken @$5/4lb chicken-4 chickens/month=20lbs/$20
4)$260

This has been really getting expensive so I am considering switching over to Nature's Domain Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato-$35/35lb bag at Costco=$140/month


----------



## Cheerful1

I Love My Mikko: Thanks for letting me know; will look for mackerel or salmon.


----------



## LoveEcho

1) Number of dogs: 1

2) Ages/weights: 2 yrs, 75 lbs

3) Kibble or Raw?: Kibble

4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?: A 24 lb bag of Pinnacle lasts about 4 weeks, but I suppliment with raw eggs, yogurt, and occasionally chicken legs/necks/backs.

4) Total cost per month: I get a great deal through a friend who owns a natural dog supply shop and he ships a bag every 4 weeks for $42 total. Not too shabby...it's $53/bag to buy locally. 

I'm dying to start switching him to raw... space is a big constraint right now, but this time next year we'll be butchering our own livestock and will have plenty of freezer space.


----------



## jewels04

1) Number of dogs-----1 dog and 1 puppy 
2) Ages/weights?----- our dog, a mini schnauzer, is 2 and weighs 13 lbs and Jerry Lee also weighs 13 lbs and is 9 weeks
3) Kibble or Raw? we feed kibble
4) If kibble,how many pounds/bags would get you through the month? Our schnauzer gets a 18 lb bag of nutro which lasts her a little over a month and costs $23. Jerry Lee got a 20 lb bag of kirkland puppy food which was $14, not sure how long it will last us yet.
5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month? 
6) Total cost per month $37 right now...that will go up really soon though jerry is growing like a weed.


----------



## jprice103

*1) Number of dogs:* 2
*2) Ages/weights:* 1.5 years/80 lbs, 7 mos/65 lbs
*3) Kibble or Raw?:* Raw
*4) If kibble, how many pounds/bags would get you through the month?: *N/A
*5) If raw, how many pounds would get you through the month?* 180 lbs Raw + Honest Kitchen Preference + Supplements
*6) Total cost per month:* $150

I also have 3 small dogs, under 14lbs each. They are fed Kibble - Life's Abundance. That runs me about $25/mo for all 3.


----------

